# Help needed for an older Gateway GP6-400c



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

Over the weekend I picked up a Gateway GP6-400c. I know it's an older (almost anceint) model, but I got for next to nothing and it's for someone without a computer. My problem is the non-profit company that sold it removed the hard drive and much to my chagrin I can't locate drivers for this model anywhere on the web, least of all Gateway's site (what a nightmare that site is). If someone has the drivers or knows where they can be found please help, please.
In my search I saw an old thread on this site, from back in March of `04, that had to do with video drivers for this model computer and I was hoping to find help here, also.
Thanks


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I recommend looking for the drivers by component. Get the manufactor and part number of the mother board, sound card, video card....and you should be should be able find drivers on the net like that.


----------



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

I've tired that, and so far the only number I can find on the mainboard doesn't return workable information. The sound and video are integrated on the mainboard. The only card it has is a NIC that I am not concerned with, yet. I'm still hoping someone has, or knows where they can be found, the drivers and/or restore disc(s) for this beast. The members who were working on the video problem back in March of `04 are Mobo & AmericanGirl, I have tired using the email feature of this site to contact them directly but it states I have not been a member long enough.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Can you tell who made the motherboard?


----------



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

No - I haven't been able to find that out yet, I could only see one number without taken the whole thing apart. I was hoping to do all the installing of parts, OS, drivers, and all that all at once so I didn't have to keep getting it out and putting it up. But maybe I'll have to throw a HDD in and if I can get it to run see what Aida32 says.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Have you been here ORS?
Wolfey


----------



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes - I did check on Driverguide, no luck.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

As a matter of interest what os are you putting on?
If it's XP it may well have the drivers installed for everything.
Just a shot.
Wolfey


----------



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

Planning on 98SE as it's just for a friend to use for email and I don't want to spend big money on it.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

No chance of 98 having the drivers in it's database.
Sorry mate  
Wolfey


----------



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah, thanks though Wolfey.


----------



## fitz122 (Jul 22, 2005)

I have the orginal disk, unsure of copyright issues but will help if I can. Although I have newer computers the old Gateway has withstood the test of time!


----------



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

fitz122 said:


> I have the orginal disk, unsure of copyright issues but will help if I can. Although I have newer computers the old Gateway has withstood the test of time!


Great, thanks Fitz122, maybe you could email me and we could discuss, the details on how to go about it. I'm unsure of the copyright issues myself.


----------



## fitz122 (Jul 22, 2005)

ORS, This tech form will not let me email you, as I am just a new member (unless there is something I have missed.) Let me know exactly what you need and I will attempt to research it on the disk and get back to you.


----------



## ORS (Jul 18, 2005)

Fitz122
Sorry for taken so long to get back to you. I thought I had left a post here yesterday, but I must have done something wrong. Anyway, I understand the problem of being new and not being allowed to email, had the same problem. What I need are all the drivers for this system and/or the restore disc for it. I've set up an email account that you can reach me at [email protected], also. (it's a temp. one because of posting it on an open website)


----------

